# DIRECTV 3D - More information



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I've got a bit more information about 3D that I can share. Some of this is already available, some is not. Enjoy. 

*TVs:*

Confirmed 3D TVs with a seamless experience:


Panasonic (Model TC-P50VT25)
Panasonic (Model TC-P54VT25)
Panasonic (Model TC-P58VT25)
Panasonic (Model TC-P65VT25)
Samsung (Models LN55C750R2F, LN46C750R2F, UN55C9000ZF, UN46C9000ZF, UN55C8000XF, UN46C8000XF, UN55C7000WF, UN46C7000WF, UN40C7000WF, PN50C7000YF, PN58C7000YF, PN63C7000YF, PN50C8000YF, PN58C8000YF, PN63C8000YF)
Mitsubishi (TV Model WD-60737 with Dongle Model 3DC-100)

The above list will be the only televisions supported during the initial launch of 3D.

*Content:*

The initial launch will include:


ESPN World Cup, Channel 106: June 11 - July 11
N3D on Channel 103, launching next month and airing the MLB All-Star game exclusively on July 13
PPV and DIRECTV on Demand channel, beginning next month
The above channels will be mirrored on DOD (except the World Cup)

*Guide / Playlist:*

A 3D icon has been introduced into the guide, search, and playlist. Only receivers that support 3D will display 3D-related guide data (with a few exceptions). The HR20 will be able to download 3D content even though it does not support local playback. The 3D channels will be grayed out if a 3D compatible display is not present. "Channels I Get" hides live 3D titles. Remote booking will be supported (via DIRECTV.com, iPhone, etc). The playlist will display 3D titles locally and via Whole Home DVR. For R22's without HD access, 3D content will be hidden.

*Technology: *

DIRECTV will broadcast left and right images that the 3D TV will combine. When the UI is displayed, the video is converted (flattened) into 2D. No checkerboard format is ever expected (will require adapters). Current HDMI cables are compatible. HDCP will be enforced and the TV must pass the 1080p/24 test. Component & composite outputs are disabled because they do not support 3D. As of this time, HDMI must be connected directly to the 3DTV. Active HDMI switchers do not properly pass the new 3D HDMI data. New A/V receivers labeled as "3D ready" may not properly pass the DIRECTV specific packets. Support will not be offered by DIRECTV unless the TV is connected directly to the HR2x.

*HR20:*

The HR20's will receive the software update, but will not be able to process and playback 3D video. However, it will be possible to download 3D content. Attempting to playback 3D content with a 3D TV present will result in the following error:



> The receiver you have connected to your 3D TV is not 3D capable. Please call Customer Service at 1-800-531-5000 and reference error code ***.


That code will allow you to contact customer service to upgrade to a receiver that supports 3D TV.

If you attempt to playback 3D content and do not have a 3D TV present, the following error message will be displayed:



> This program cannot be viewed because this TV is not 3D capable.


*Whole Home DVR:*

Whole Home DVR capable receviers will display 3D titles in the aggregated playlist. H21/H23/H24 models are also 3D capable if a 3D TV is attached. If a recording is scheduled on a 3D capable box that does not have a 3D compliant TV present, you will receive the following error:



> This program is not playable on this TV. Would you like to download it anyway?
> 
> -Download
> -Cancel Request
> -More info


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Mitsubishi (TV Model WD-60737 with Dongle Model 3DC-100)
> 
> The above list will be the only televisions supported during the initial launch of 3D.
> 
> As of this time, HDMI must be connected directly to the 3DTV. Active HDMI switchers do not properly pass the new 3D HDMI data. New A/V receivers labeled as "3D ready" may not properly pass the DIRECTV specific packets. Support will not be offered by DIRECTV unless the TV is connected directly to the HR2x.


Thanks for the info Greg!

I have that exact TV,and will need the Mitsubishi adapter. So, my guess is that my STB will connect to the adapter, and then the adapter will connect to the TV. Does that sound correct?

I ask because of what you say about the STB having to be connected directly to the TV.....

Again - thanks!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Programs in 3D will be identified with an icon in the playlist, similar to what you see below:


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Looks as firmware 0x43de for HR's has halted from national rollout. The 3D aspect of the next update is important to Directv, but please for the love of God get it right for those who don't have a 3D tv. I like the way I have things now.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't believe that anything has halted. The schedule simply may not be apparent. At any rate, this is not the correct thread for that discussion.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> The HR20's will receive the software update, but will not be able to process and playback 3D video. :


Greg,

Why will the HR20's not be able to process and playback 3D video? Is this a real hardware limitation (if so, what) or a DirecTV marketing decision?

Thanks-


----------



## njfoses (Sep 15, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> Thanks for the info Greg!
> 
> I have that exact TV,and will need the Mitsubishi adapter. So, my guess is that my STB will connect to the adapter, and then the adapter will connect to the TV. Does that sound correct?
> 
> ...


I know it was posted the 60-737 will be the only mits supported at launch but i have a hard time beliving this as mits has had 3d capabilites in their sets a few years now and the implementation is the same across all models. My guess is that all mits 3d dlp's will work at launch.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

njfoses said:


> I know it was posted the 60-737 will be the only mits supported at launch but i have a hard time beliving this as mits has had 3d capabilites in their sets a few years now and the implementation is the same across all models. My guess is that all mits 3d dlp's will work at launch.


I agree with that.

My question was about needing a direct connect from the STB to the TV.


----------



## BWELL316 (Jun 2, 2007)

Is the adapter for the Mits TV available for purchase yet?


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

BWELL316 said:


> Is the adapter for the Mits TV available for purchase yet?


No - supposedly out this June......


----------



## SteveInNC (Oct 8, 2007)

Based on the described limitations, it sounds like they are either breaking the HDMI 1.3 protocol, or are creatively wedging 3D into it. Since some receivers (like Denons) regenerate the HDMI internally as part of their switching process, they likely won't understand the "improved" data. There is an HDMI 1.4 spec which includes 3D support (among other things), but it sounds like this isn't really that, more of an attempt to adopt some of those specs without trying to be label-compliant.

I personally am not going to get on this upgrade train.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Barry in Conyers said:


> Why will the HR20's not be able to process and playback 3D video? Is this a real hardware limitation (if so, what) or a DirecTV marketing decision?


The HR20 has a different model Broadcom chipset than do the HR21 - 23. The HR24 appears likely to have a completely different (and much faster) processor altogether.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

njfoses said:


> I know it was posted the 60-737 will be the only mits supported at launch but i have a hard time beliving this as mits has had 3d capabilites in their sets a few years now and the implementation is the same across all models. My guess is that all mits 3d dlp's will work at launch.


The 3DTV's listed are the ones that have been tested by DirecTV. Other models might work but its hard to say at this time.

After the initial launch, DirecTV will start looking at older models.

As stated before, users who have older model Samsung and Mitsubishi DLP 3D capable HDTV's (120hz) will need the adapter. I'm talking about models that required the use of PC based TriDef software. The adapter will "downrez" the picture for viewing on these older sets (which will probably still look pretty good from what I understand).


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> The 3DTV's listed are the ones that have been tested by DirecTV. Other models might work but its hard to say at this time.
> 
> After the initial launch, DirecTV will start looking at older models.
> 
> As stated before, users who have older model Samsung and Mitsubishi DLP 3D capable HDTV's (120hz) will need the adapter. I'm talking about models that required the use of PC based TriDef software. The adapter will "downrez" the picture for viewing on these older sets (which will probably still look pretty good from what I understand).


Chris, the latest on the Mitsubishi adapter is that it will not work with the Samsung DLP's.

I've also read that 3D on a DLP is outstanding - like DLP was made for it.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

SteveInNC said:


> There is an HDMI 1.4 spec which includes 3D support (among other things), but it sounds like this isn't really that, ...


As I recall, the side-by-side format used by DirecTV is one of the required formats of HDMI 1.4a, and was included in 1.4a at the request or urging of DirecTV. I don't see any reason to think there is anything out of spec in what DirecTV is doing. Rather, since HDMI 1.4a was adopted so recently, there has been some question about whether the 2010 AVRs supporting HDMI 1.4 would also support 1.4a, and this uncertainty explains the caution in DirecTV's statement about whether 2010 AVRs would support the DirecTV 3D protocol.

But Onkyo now says on their web site that their new receivers do actually support HDMI 1.4a, and I received email from Pioneer support that the 2010 Pioneer AVRs will support 1.4a. My Pioneer 2010 vsx-1020-k does appear to pass the DirecTV 3D signal, since I have my TV connected through it to my H21, and I can view the ESPN 3D channel okay (but only as two side-by-side frames -- not as 3D).


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Check out this *link* about the Panny 3Ds.

Rich


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

upmichigan said:


> Looks as firmware 0x43de for HR's has halted from national rollout. The 3D aspect of the next update is important to Directv, but please for the love of God get it right for those who don't have a 3D tv. I like the way I have things now.


Pacific & Mountain Time Zones should have the updates now .. Everyone Else should get it next week.

World Cup in 3D is around the corner.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Barry in Conyers said:


> Greg,
> 
> Why will the HR20's not be able to process and playback 3D video? Is this a real hardware limitation (if so, what) or a DirecTV marketing decision?
> 
> Thanks-


Without getting into any details, there technical issues behind this. In a perfect world perhaps the news would be different, but from a common sense perspective, anyone with a 3D TV these days would very likely be the same person who wants an HR24 anyway (not that an HR24 is necessarily what would be sent .. just putting a perspective on this limitation).


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Barry in Conyers said:


> Why will the HR20's not be able to process and playback 3D video? Is this a real hardware limitation (if so, what) or a DirecTV marketing decision?


I doubt it's a marketing decision, because it will cost DirecTV money to upgrade HR20's to a 3-D comparable model. I'm guessing it has more to do with limitations of one of the older chips inside the HR20. Perhaps the version of HDMI it supports, e.g., compared to the HR21/22/23? Just me speculating, tho.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

LameLefty said:


> The HR20 has a different model Broadcom chipset than do the HR21 - 23.


I am aware that the chipset is different, but that is not an answer to the question I asked.

*Why will the HR20's not be able to process and playback 3D video? Is this a real hardware limitation (if so, what) or a DirecTV marketing decision?*


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Athlon646464 said:


> Chris, the latest on the Mitsubishi adapter is that it will not work with the Samsung DLP's.


 Well, yes. True for now. Mitsubishi is simply setting a flag within the adapter to not accept anything other than Mits TV's. I have a feeling that could change or some hacker will figure out how to fix that.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Without getting into any details, there technical issues behind this. In a perfect world perhaps the news would be different, but from a common sense perspective, anyone with a 3D TV these days would very likely be the same person who wants an HR24 anyway (not that an HR24 is necessarily what would be sent .. just putting a perspective on this limitation).


I am aware that anyone with a 3D TV would very likely want an HR24, but that is not an answer to the question I asked.

*Why will the HR20's not be able to process and playback 3D video? Is this a real hardware limitation (if so, what) or a DirecTV marketing decision?*

It is a specific question; how about a specific answer?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Barry in Conyers said:


> *Why will the HR20's not be able to process and playback 3D video? Is this a real hardware limitation (if so, what) or a DirecTV marketing decision?*
> 
> It is a specific question; how about a specific answer?


You were given one....

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2477514&postcount=12

The HR20 has a different chipset than the 21 thru 24 models and does not support 3D.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> You were given one....
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2477514&postcount=12
> 
> The HR20 has a different chipset than the 21 thru 24 models and does not support 3D.


That's no answer. We already knew the HR20 does not support 3D, and we knew it has a different chipset. Is there a connection between these facts? What is it?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

GregLee said:


> That's no answer. We already knew the HR20 does not support 3D, and we knew it has a different chipset. Is there a connection between these facts? What is it?


How is that not an answer?

How is saying the chipset doesn't support 3D not telling you why the HR20's aren't 3D capable?


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> You were given one....
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2477514&postcount=12
> 
> The HR20 has a different chipset than the 21 thru 24 models and does not support 3D.


With all due respect....they said it had a different chipset. There is no mention in either post that the HR20 chipset _"does not support 3D"_.

That said, I've been down this road before with my SONY 1080p/60 tv. Being with Directv since day one when they first threw the switch, I'm getting a little peeved about all the "DO it our way or don't do it" attitude.

I see it as just another push to dump the OTA capable HR20s which is still my most dependable receiver.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> How is that not an answer?
> 
> How is saying the chipset doesn't support 3D not telling you why the HR20's aren't 3D capable?


For one thing, you didn't say the chipset doesn't support 3D. You said, "The HR20 has a different chipset than the 21 thru 24 models and does not support 3D." The subject of the predicate "does not support 3D" is "the HR20", not "a different chipset". But even if you meant to say it's something about the HR20 chipset that has forced DirecTV to block a 3D signal from the HR20, where is the evidence that this is true? What is it about the HR20 chipset?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I think that they may be taking this opportunity to start phasing out the HR20s. It sounds like they have stopped asking people to return their H20 receivers, which I'm guessing is because they don't work with MRV so they are phasing those out. 

The HR20-100 is already causing issues/confusion with MRV installs, and now it looks like 3D might be more difficult to get working on the HR20s too. These models are getting pretty old and it is probably starting to reach a point where it doesn't make sense for them to keep refurbishing them. Especially if they won't work with all of their current/future plans or if they require too much to make them work (if the HR20 needs it's own firmware seperate from the other HR2x models to do 3D it probably doesn't make sense to do that anymore).


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

GregLee said:


> For one thing, you didn't say the chipset doesn't support 3D. You said, "The HR20 has a different chipset than the 21 thru 24 models and does not support 3D." The subject of the predicate "does not support 3D" is "the HR20", not "a different chipset". But even if you meant to say it's something about the HR20 chipset that has forced DirecTV to block a 3D signal from the HR20, where is the evidence that this is true? What is it about the HR20 chipset?


You've got to be kidding me, now I know you're just trying to be difficult...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

GregLee said:


> What is it about the HR20 chipset?


DirecTV has not given us an EXACT answer. There are technical limitations in the HR20 that won't allow 3D. That's all we can tell you. If they give us more information, we will pass it on.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Barry in Conyers said:


> I am aware that anyone with a 3D TV would very likely want an HR24, but that is not an answer to the question I asked.
> 
> *Why will the HR20's not be able to process and playback 3D video? Is this a real hardware limitation (if so, what) or a DirecTV marketing decision?*
> 
> It is a specific question; how about a specific answer?


This is not a marketing decision.

As to the complete and full technical details, those I do not have. I expect that chipset differences play into this.

DIRECTV would have no marketing reason to deny the HR20s specifically. Swaps cost them money.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## momoz (Jan 8, 2008)

GregLee said:


> But Onkyo now says on their web site that their new receivers do actually support HDMI 1.4a, and I received email from Pioneer support that the 2010 Pioneer AVRs will support 1.4a. My Pioneer 2010 vsx-1020-k does appear to pass the DirecTV 3D signal, since I have my TV connected through it to my H21, and I can view the ESPN 3D channel okay (but only as two side-by-side frames -- not as 3D).


I can confirm that the Onkyo 608 works just fine with DTV-3d.. I tuned to channel 106 last night and everything is working fine! Nice DTV 3d Logo in 3d.. pretty cool.

And as to you being able to view the channel in side by side mode.. which tv do you have? you may need to tell your TV which 3d mode to use. The samsungs you have to hit the 3d button and select L/R ( side by side ) and it immediately changes to a full screen 3d and the 3d glasses activate.

mike


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> There are technical limitations in the HR20 that won't allow 3D.


How do you know?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

GregLee said:


> How do you know?


Because that's what they told us.


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

I just spoke to a DirecTV CSR and asked why the HR20 could not process and play 3D video. She explained the hardware limitation as follows:

The retroencabulator in the HR20 processor is unfortunately made with a base plate of prefabulated amulite, surmounted by a malleable logarithmic casing. As a result, the inverse reactive current required for three dimensional unilateral phase detractors is insufficient to prevent sinusoidal depleneration.

Hence, no 3D.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Barry in Conyers said:


> I am aware that anyone with a 3D TV would very likely want an HR24, but that is not an answer to the question I asked.
> 
> *Why will the HR20's not be able to process and playback 3D video? Is this a real hardware limitation (if so, what) or a DirecTV marketing decision?*
> 
> It is a specific question; how about a specific answer?


I can't get into details .. I don't have any to give. I alluded to that in my original post. I don't have a specific answer for you. I'm not a DIRECTV Set Top Box Engineer.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

jahgreen said:


> I just spoke to a DirecTV CSR and asked why the HR20 could not process and play 3D video. She explained the hardware limitation as follows:
> 
> The retroencabulator in the HR20 processor is unfortunately made with a base plate of prefabulated amulite, surmounted by a malleable logarithmic casing. As a result, the inverse reactive current required for three dimensional unilateral phase detractors is insufficient to prevent sinusoidal depleneration.
> 
> Hence, no 3D.


While I sense a bit of sarcasm in your post .. I don't think the true answer is really as far from this response as it might seem.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

jahgreen said:


> I just spoke to a DirecTV CSR and asked why the HR20 could not process and play 3D video. She explained the hardware limitation as follows:
> 
> The retroencabulator in the HR20 processor is unfortunately made with a base plate of prefabulated amulite, surmounted by a malleable logarithmic casing. As a result, the inverse reactive current required for three dimensional unilateral phase detractors is insufficient to prevent sinusoidal depleneration.
> 
> Hence, no 3D.


Sounds like you got the same one who got my unsupported MRV going! :lol::lol::lol:

She's very knowledgeable!!


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> While I sense a bit of sarcasm in your post .. I don't think the true answer is really as far from this response as it might seem.


I added a  to my post to make clear I was trying to see the humor in the discussion, rather than being sarcastic regarding the adequacy of any explanation.


----------



## rRooster9999 (Jan 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by Athlon646464 View Post
Thanks for the info Greg!

I have that exact TV,and will need the Mitsubishi adapter. So, my guess is that my STB will connect to the adapter, and then the adapter will connect to the TV. Does that sound correct?

I ask because of what you say about the STB having to be connected directly to the TV.....

Again - thanks!
I know it was posted the 60-737 will be the only mits supported at launch but i have a hard time beliving this as mits has had 3d capabilites in their sets a few years now and the implementation is the same across all models. My guess is that all mits 3d dlp's will work at launch.

I know it was posted the 60-737 will be the only mits supported at launch but i have a hard time beliving this as mits has had 3d capabilites in their sets a few years now and the implementation is the same across all models. My guess is that all mits 3d dlp's will work at launch.[/QUOTE]

The 3d Adapter says it will work with all "3d-ready" mits dlps from 08- now. My concern is whether this 3d adaptor is just vaporware. You can't buy it anywhere as of yet and I don't think they've said a price either.

I'd like to try out the 3d but I got my 65c9 for $800 I'm not spending TONS for an adaptor either., I say anything more than $100 for it is too much.

BUT , hopefully I'm being pessimistic and the adapter comes out before World Cup and all of us mits dlp owners can enjoy the 3d magic.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

jahgreen said:


> ... sinusoidal depleneration ...


Makes sense to me. Well, while I am curious about the reason that 3D from the H/HR20 is not feasible, I don't have any real doubt that it's a hardware limitation of some sort. I just thought that those concerned about the issue deserved more clarity than they were getting.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

Tom Robertson said:


> DIRECTV would have no marketing reason to deny the HR20s specifically. Swaps cost them money.


That dog won't hunt. There are a lot of "out of commitment" HR20's in use and "encouraging upgrades" results in new two year commitments.

This reminds me of the BP executives testifying before congress. They were very careful to to avoid giving specific, straightforward, non-evasive answers to specific, straightforward, legitimate questions.

Not sarcasm, just plain old fashioned skepticism born of experience.


----------



## rRooster9999 (Jan 16, 2010)

oh I got the info on all the older mits DLP TV's working with the 3d adapter from an e-mail someone got back from mitsubishi themselves.

"I just received this Email from Mitsubishi concerns details on the 3DC-1000 3D adapter:

Hello Lee,

The Mitsubishi 3DC-1000 Adapter will feature 1 input, and will convert 3D Blu-Ray, Side-by-Side, and Top/Bottom (Over/Under). The 3DC-1000 will be available (June 2010 timeframe) for owners of all Mitsubishi 3D-ready TVs, dating back to the initial models in 2007.

Please do not hesitate to contact me should there be any additional questions, or information needed.

Regards,
Nick


----------



## Hey_Hey (Aug 23, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Pacific & Mountain Time Zones should have the updates now .. Everyone Else should get it next week.
> 
> World Cup in 3D is around the corner.


I have an HR20 in the Pacific time zone that has not been updated yet. The HR20 will be connected to a Samsung PN50C8000YF (from the supported list) in a few hours.

Will I get the HR20 update early enough to get the magic code to call DirecTV to get the new box before the South Africa vs Mexico kickoff in 3D?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

GregLee said:


> How do you know?


Because that's what they were told... Geez guys, come on!


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Barry in Conyers said:


> That dog won't hunt. There are a lot of "out of commitment" HR20's in use and "encouraging upgrades" results in new two year commitments.
> 
> This reminds me of the BP executives testifying before congress. They were very careful to to avoid giving specific, straightforward, non-evasive answers to specific, straightforward, legitimate questions.
> 
> Not sarcasm, just plain old fashioned skepticism born of experience.


Oh, please. Take off the tinfoil hats. HR20's are still be used and installed for "new" or additional receiver installs when OTA is a customer's stated need. As Tom said, replacing those with a newer-model box + AM21 combo costs Directv money, money they'd be stupid to spend if they didn't need to.

It is a known fact that the Broadcom chipsets in the HR20 are different from those in later models (check the First Looks if you don't believe me). The chipsets are NOT the same and there are differences. Is it possible 3D might be enabled to work with the older chipset? Maybe, maybe not; I'm not an STB engineer. As you may or may not recall, for a LONG time, CE's for the HR20's were different from those for newer boxes - clearly there is a difference in the codebase because of the differences in the chipsets. It might very well have been that Directv said, '"These boxes are getting older, it's not going to be worth it to port the code and optimize it and get it working properly - we'll do a box swap if necessary instead."

And as Doug pointed out, 3D early-adopters tend to want the new shiny all around - most of them won't mind a newer box and will probably prefer it anyway just on general principles.

Personally, as I pointed out in another thread, I'm not spending the bucks in the face of competing standards, very limited content, and the fact that it's a substantial upcharge from my current set of very limited utility to me. In addition, regarding commitments . . . well, I've been a subscriber since April 1997 - it's not like I'm really in a hurry to jump ship to go live in Charlie's altered reality or deal with Com-crap. :lol:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Barry in Conyers said:


> That dog won't hunt. There are a lot of "out of commitment" HR20's in use and "encouraging upgrades" results in new two year commitments.


You are welcome to dream up anything you wish to dream up. Doesn't make it true. 

Swapping receivers costs more money than it earns. A 2 year commitment only starts to payback those costs. It really doesn't fully pay them off. Much better to just keep customers.


Barry in Conyers said:


> This reminds me of the BP executives testifying before congress. They were very careful to to avoid giving specific, straightforward, non-evasive answers to specific, straightforward, legitimate questions.
> 
> Not sarcasm, just plain old fashioned skepticism born of experience.


This is not a catastrophe. No one outside of DIRECTV is owed an answer.

Asking is one thing. Obviously we are curious and would like to know. And we have asked cuz we're curious too.

Being obstinate and demanding something you aren't legitimately privy to know is quite another.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

rRooster9999 said:


> The 3d Adapter says it will work with all "3d-ready" mits dlps from 08- now. My concern is whether this 3d adaptor is just vaporware. You can't buy it anywhere as of yet and I don't think they've said a price either.
> 
> I'd like to try out the 3d but I got my 65c9 for $800 I'm not spending TONS for an adaptor either., I say anything more than $100 for it is too much.


The Mitsubishi adapter is supposedly due out in late June. It sounds like it won't be available prior to the start of the World Cup, but will be available before it is over.

So far, the only place that I've seen it advertised as a pre-order is Electronic Warehouse. They have the adapter listed at $99 and the 3D starter kit, which includes two pairs of glasses and an emitter as well as the adapter is $399.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey_Hey said:


> I have an HR20 in the Pacific time zone that has not been updated yet. The HR20 will be connected to a Samsung PN50C8000YF (from the supported list) in a few hours.
> 
> Will I get the HR20 update early enough to get the magic code to call DirecTV to get the new box before the South Africa vs Mexico kickoff in 3D?


You probably already have the software needed. You can check in the recording history to see. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Well I am looking forward to my WD60-737 being used for 3d with directv as well as Blue Ray. Now where can I get the adapter


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey_Hey said:


> I have an HR20 in the Pacific time zone that has not been updated yet. The HR20 will be connected to a Samsung PN50C8000YF (from the supported list) in a few hours.
> 
> Will I get the HR20 update early enough to get the magic code to call DirecTV to get the new box before the South Africa vs Mexico kickoff in 3D?


Well .. I hope so .. It was my understanding that the firmware had gone out to everyone in Pacific & Mountain time zones, but perhaps there were some stragglers .. Hopefully next week it'll be all-in and you'll get the information necessary for the upgrade.


----------



## nc88keyz (Aug 12, 2007)

Is directv saying no indefinately on the HR20 or just not at launch. 

I have a few issues with this. 

I live in a non Mpeg4 Local market Wilmington, NC

I have Qty 6 HR20s

I have 2 73" Mits DLPS 

I want 3D 

I have payed for these boxes on lease. 

Assuming i give up one of my 2 HR20s *thats 4 OTA tuners for those counting) what is the upgrade path in place for a directv customer who has 3D and has been with said satelite provide for 12+ years. 

HR20+3D = Never or Afterlaunch party?


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

MIAMI1683 said:


> Well I am looking forward to my WD60-737 being used for 3d with directv as well as Blue Ray. Now where can I get the adapter


They will be out in June...


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

Tom Robertson said:


> Swapping receivers costs more money than it earns. A 2 year commitment only starts to payback those costs. It really doesn't fully pay them off.


Got any verifiable data to support those claims?



Tom Robertson said:


> Being obstinate and demanding something you aren't legitimately privy to know is quite another.


Not being obstinate or demanding anything, just questioning why well connected DirecTV insiders make absolute statements to the effect that HR20's cannot handle 3D and them claim a lack of knowledge when politely and legitimately asked to explain why not.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

LameLefty said:


> It might very well have been that Directv said, '"These boxes are getting older, it's not going to be worth it to port the code and optimize it and get it working properly - we'll do a box swap if necessary instead."


IMO, that is about the only rational explanation in this thread.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Barry in Conyers said:


> Got any verifiable data to support those claims?


Yes. And I can do simple math too...


Barry in Conyers said:


> Not being obstinate or demanding anything, just questioning why well connected DirecTV insiders make absolute statements to the effect that HR20's cannot handle 3D and them claim a lack of knowledge when politely and legitimately asked to explain why not.


Some forms of repeated questioning in the face of evidence presented, such as these:


Barry in Conyers said:


> I am aware that anyone with a 3D TV would very likely want an HR24, but that is not an answer to the question I asked.
> 
> *Why will the HR20's not be able to process and playback 3D video? Is this a real hardware limitation (if so, what) or a DirecTV marketing decision?*
> 
> It is a specific question; how about a specific answer?





Barry in Conyers said:


> That dog won't hunt. There are a lot of "out of commitment" HR20's in use and "encouraging upgrades" results in new two year commitments.
> 
> This reminds me of the BP executives testifying before congress. They were very careful to to avoid giving specific, straightforward, non-evasive answers to specific, straightforward, legitimate questions.
> 
> Not sarcasm, just plain old fashioned skepticism born of experience.


As well as the tinfoil conspiracy theory linking the BP catastrophe at the same level as "why HR20s can't hunt 3D."

Your repeated questioning, louder and louder, stops being polite at some point.

Lastly, I've learned not to ask for some things from DIRECTV. If they tell me, they tell me. I don't have to know details when they tell me "they can't do it." I know they can't do it. Depending on which group tells me (and how), I can get a good feel if this was a marketing decision or not. This was not. Didn't even have to get a feel on that one. 

I don't mind persistence in solving problems. I don't mind a few questions trying to get at information from various other angles. But straight on brutish questions from the same angle followed by "it's a conspiracy" just annoys.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## nc88keyz (Aug 12, 2007)

when 1080p on demand came out i never expexted the HR20s to support this. For the same reason I absolutely expext direct to support the HR20 or swap my 5 of the six boxes out to something that is 3D compatible as well as provide the addon OTA tuners. I won't be signing a 2 year either. 

I have a specific set up with four HR20s in one room and another lone HR20 ...both connected to 3D capable DLPS.

My last experience with direct was the warranty department. After failing to include the shipping label / +5 weeks later, over 7 calls back to directv, I received a 2 $50 credits because noone in over a month could figure out how to get me a shipping label without a box, I begged them to send the box as well, then i just simply begged to send the label. Hard to believe that it was that troublesome for something directv wanted back, and i wanted to send it to them....Sometimes you just sit back and say Wow!! The best part is the quick reference code they give you that expires in 5-7 days. Seems to be some things broken in the warranty program dept.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Like I posted earlier in this thread, based on when they were manufactured, it wouldn't surprise me if the HR20's only supported HDMI 1.1, while the HR21/22/23's support HDMI 1.3. And I believe 1.3 is the minimum requirement for 3-D. Just my .02.


----------



## WholeHomeDVR (Oct 8, 2008)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> ...[*]PPV and DIRECTV on Demand channel, beginning next month


That is two channels?? 104/105??


----------



## WholeHomeDVR (Oct 8, 2008)

Steve said:


> Like I posted earlier in this thread, based on when they were manufactured, it wouldn't surprise me if the HR20's only supported HDMI 1.1, while the HR21/22/23's support HDMI 1.3. And I believe 1.3 is the minimum requirement for 3-D. Just my .02.


May be why there is no direct answer. The problem may be just that HDCP (copy protection) is not supported??


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Steve said:


> Like I posted earlier in this thread, based on when they were manufactured, it wouldn't surprise me if the HR20's only supported HDMI 1.1, while the HR21/22/23's support HDMI 1.3. And I believe 1.3 is the minimum requirement for 3-D. Just my .02.


Good point. (I don't know exactly what the various models support, unfortunately.)

I do remember that 1.4 is not required.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

nc88keyz said:


> Is directv saying no indefinately on the HR20 or just not at launch.


It's been said a few times now that the chip in the HR20 can't do 3D. That to me sounds indefinitely...


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

Tom,

So where are the verifiable receiver replacement cost and payback data?

And exactly where did I say "it's a conspiracy"? *Your quotes, not mine.* Why would anyone think you are part of a conspiracy? Am I missing something?

If you choose to make absolute statements and then be annoyed by polite requests for explanation, go right ahead. Won't bother me a bit.

Cheers,
Barry


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Barry in Conyers said:


> Greg,
> 
> Why will the HR20's not be able to process and playback 3D video? Is this a real hardware limitation (if so, what) or a DirecTV marketing decision?
> 
> Thanks-


Barry.. the mods were told it wouldn't work. Period. If it was a marketing decision, so what? If it is an engineering limitation, it is what is.

Either way DirecTV says the HR20 won't work.

I am sure if all you have is HR20's and you purchase a compatible 3D TV, DirecTV will be happy to swap out for a 3D compatible unit.

If you have any units that are higher than the HR20, you are good to go.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Barry in Conyers said:


> Tom,
> 
> So where are the verifiable receiver replacement cost and payback data?
> 
> ...


Barry, you've received your answers whether you like it or not. Badgering and picking fights with the Mods is not going to work out in your favor.

And your requests stopped being polite...


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Barry in Conyers said:


> Tom,
> 
> So where are the verifiable receiver replacement cost and payback data?
> 
> ...


Again, simple math:
What are the costs to do an HR20 swap? (Hint: Look in the various investors conference calls. Add in an average of 50% truck rolls [or fewer, doesn't matter]. Add in CSR call. Shipping. Handling. )
What is the payback of a receiver? (Hint: less than $5 per month. The providers get a cut of that too.)

See which is the bigger number after 24 months.

As for conspiracy theory, that is how I take your comments, especially when you link this situation to BP. None of us "deserve" the technical information on the HR20s. Whereas, I do agree we do deserve more information about BP's culpability in a probable crime, how they are going to clean up their crap, etc.

And you must realize that you stopped being polite some time ago.

That said, you are doing a little better.

Tom


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Barry in Conyers said:


> That dog won't hunt. There are a lot of "out of commitment" HR20's in use and "encouraging upgrades" results in new two year commitments.


No one is encouraging anyone to "upgrade" from an HR20-700... There is no upgrade to that unit in the system....


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Barry in Conyers said:


> Tom,
> 
> So where are the verifiable receiver replacement cost and payback data?
> 
> ...


Were my comments not clear enough?

Look, none of us work for DIRECTV nor do we have intimate knowledge with the hardware, so expecting a perfect answer is pretty much gonna result in getting something you don't expect.

We relay things we know and things we have a gut feel for .. This is the way it works. you say you are not demanding an answer yet you keep saying "why" even though answers were given. :shrug:


----------



## Hey_Hey (Aug 23, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> You probably already have the software needed. You can check in the recording history to see.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Software updates are supposed to be in the recording history???? I just checked and the only thing in there are shows from the last couple weeks or so. I'm still running 0x3a8 from 3/3/10.


----------



## gjlowe (Dec 11, 2003)

This may be a silly question, but the press release doesn't specifically say a swap for an HR 20 is free. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

gjlowe said:


> This may be a silly question, but the press release doesn't specifically say a swap for an HR 20 is free. Can anyone confirm this?


Not a silly question at all.

The best answer we've been given is, like so many things, "it depends." On your account status, your history of credits, how much you've spent, how recent your last upgrade was, etc.

So it could range from $0 to $200. Plus a commitment.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## WholeHomeDVR (Oct 8, 2008)

Tom Robertson said:


> Good point. (I don't know exactly what the various models support, unfortunately.)
> 
> I do remember that 1.4 is not required.
> 
> ...


If the channel is sent from outerspace the same way as a regular HD channel. The DVR would process it as a regular HD broadcast, would just have EDID (that goes through HDMI) added to tell the TV it is 3D. If the DVR can recieve and record the program. Does it have to be playing internally to record? So the chipset might be compatible. 3D might be fully functional internally. But maybe it only cannot send an output directly to a TV? It can transfer through MRV - DECA and Ethernet. So it can send outside the box, just not through HDMI. All other outputs are disabled. Now if EDID failed, no biggy - Just manually set your TV to 3D. So it could be HDMI is incompatible or not HDCP copy protection compatible...


----------



## WholeHomeDVR (Oct 8, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Were my comments not clear enough?


Barry must be from the other forum, trying his hardest to get banned...


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

nc88keyz said:


> Assuming i give up one of my 2 HR20s *thats 4 OTA tuners for those counting) what is the upgrade path in place for a directv customer who has 3D and has been with said satelite provide for 12+ years.
> 
> HR20+3D = Never or Afterlaunch party?


I believe if you are using your HR20s for OTA, you will get an AM21 from DirecTV to go with the newer replacement receiver. That may, however, only be in areas that don't get their locals from DirecTV.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

WholeHomeDVR said:


> Barry must be from the other forum, trying his hardest to get banned...


Your assumptions are incorrect. I have never posted in "the other forum", have never been a Dish customer and am not trying to get banned.

Anything else you don't understand?

.


----------



## gjlowe (Dec 11, 2003)

Tom Robertson said:


> Not a silly question at all.
> 
> The best answer we've been given is, like so many things, "it depends." On your account status, your history of credits, how much you've spent, how recent your last upgrade was, etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom! Always nice to get info from a fellow Packer fan! So I have been a subscriber for about 1.5 years, and have never had an upgrade. I only have the one HD DVR, and have the Choice Plus plan and have purchased the NFL ticket for 2 years. Probably not enough to get a free one, eh? Also, what seems clear to me is that you MUST have a 3D capable TV to even be considered, correct?


----------



## jordunn (Oct 29, 2007)

Maybe this has already been posted, but I could not find an answer on here. I have a 61" (HL61A750A1FXZA) Samsung DLP. I have a couple questions. Do these TV's need converters and is there any chance they will work with DirecTV 3D? Thank you, for your help.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

jordunn said:


> Maybe this has already been posted, but I could not find an answer on here. I have a 61" (HL61A750A1FXZA) Samsung DLP. I have a couple questions. Do these TV's need converters and is there any chance they will work with DirecTV 3D? Thank you, for your help.


A quick search of your model number does not show it is 3D ready. What does your manual say? Is there a 3D setting in your TV's menus?

If it actually is 3D ready, it is likely to want a checkerboard type 3D input. To get checkerboard to your TV, you will need an adapter, similar to the one being released next month for Mitsubishi DLPs by Mitsubishi. (http://www.4electronicwarehouse.com/products/mitsubishi/3dc-1000-3d-starter-pack.html)

So far Samsung has not announced any plans to do so.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Athlon646464 said:


> A quick search of your model number does not show it is 3D ready. What does your manual say? Is there a 3D setting in your TV's menus?
> 
> If it actually is 3D ready, it is likely to want a checkerboard type 3D input. To get checkerboard to your TV, you will need an adapter, similar to the one being released next month for Mitsubishi DLPs by Mitsubishi. (http://www.4electronicwarehouse.com/products/mitsubishi/3dc-1000-3d-starter-pack.html)
> 
> So far Samsung has not announced any plans to do so.


My 12 year-old Pioneer CRT 1080i is on the way out, was thinking about replacing it. Is the Mits 60" the only rear projection good for the DirecTV 3D for now? What about the other Mits sizes? Should I wait for the adaptor to be available before buying? I am thinking it may be a good idea to wait and see a demo in store first.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

jacmyoung said:


> Is the Mits 60" the only rear projection good for the DirecTV 3D for now? What about the other Mits sizes? Should I wait for the adaptor to be available before buying? I am thinking it may be a good idea to wait and see a demo in store first.


I don't see why the different screen size models would work any differently for DirecTV 3D. There is some confusion now about the availability of the adapter, since this morning the site advertising it shows it as discontinued, so I'd wait. But Mitsubishi says their current "38" models accept the side-by-side 3D format, which is what DirecTV uses, so it may be that you won't need the adapter for a new Mitsubishi DLP (unless you also want to use it for 3D blu-ray). In any case, I would certainly wait to see some demos and hear about some other daring users' experience.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

jacmyoung said:


> My 12 year-old Pioneer CRT 1080i is on the way out, was thinking about replacing it. Is the Mits 60" the only rear projection good for the DirecTV 3D for now? What about the other Mits sizes? Should I wait for the adaptor to be available before buying? I am thinking it may be a good idea to wait and see a demo in store first.


Seeing a demo is always a good idea. I can tell you that I really like my 60737. (Although I have not seen 3D on it yet, of course.)

The site selling the adapters have ship dates of July 7 for the Starter Kit, and June 18 for the adapter alone. We're so close, you may want to wait and see before you make a decision.

Link for kit: http://www.4electronicwarehouse.com/products/mitsubishi/3dc-1000-3d-starter-pack.html

Link for adapter alone: http://www.4electronicwarehouse.com/products/mitsubishi/3da-1-3d-adapter-kit.html

The link for the starter pack has detailed specs for the adapter.

The link for the adapter alone has a list of the Mitsubishi DLPs that work with it.

One more plus for Mitsubishi is that they have the Xpand brand glasses in their kit. You can buy those nearly everywhere, as they are the most popular brand in the world. They will even work in some movie theaters. It should create some price competition shortly.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I checked BestBuy online and Sears online, BB seems to carry only the C9 models, Sears has the 737 ones. I hope the C9s work too. Did DirecTV not test the C9s? Someone must have at least demoed those TVs with the current DirecTV 3D channels, maybe DBSTalk can do a "first look" report on this one ASAP so we can have some good idea what to look for.

I also hope DirecTV sells such starter kits too, at least the glasses at discount prices. $400 for a starter kit is insane.


----------



## WholeHomeDVR (Oct 8, 2008)

WholeHomeDVR said:


> If the channel is sent from outerspace the same way as a regular HD channel. The DVR would process it as a regular HD broadcast, would just have EDID (that goes through HDMI) added to tell the TV it is 3D. If the DVR can recieve and record the program. Does it have to be playing internally to record? So the chipset might be compatible. 3D might be fully functional internally. But maybe it only cannot send an output directly to a TV? It can transfer through MRV - DECA and Ethernet. So it can send outside the box, just not through HDMI. All other outputs are disabled. Now if EDID failed, no biggy - Just manually set your TV to 3D. So it could be HDMI is incompatible or not HDCP copy protection compatible...


That may be all wrong. I am stupid on how all this works.

With MRV, is it the DVR with the recording on it is just sharing its hard disk? The box playing the program is playing the file on the shared hard disk. OR is it the DVR with the recording on it is playing the file on its own disk and streaming the content to the other box?

Same for data from the satelite. When you record a show, is the DVR actually recording, or just downloading a file?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

WholeHomeDVR said:


> If the channel is sent from outerspace the same way as a regular HD channel. The DVR would process it as a regular HD broadcast, would just have EDID (that goes through HDMI) added to tell the TV it is 3D. If the DVR can recieve and record the program. Does it have to be playing internally to record? So the chipset might be compatible. 3D might be fully functional internally. But maybe it only cannot send an output directly to a TV? It can transfer through MRV - DECA and Ethernet. So it can send outside the box, just not through HDMI. All other outputs are disabled. Now if EDID failed, no biggy - Just manually set your TV to 3D. So it could be HDMI is incompatible or not HDCP copy protection compatible...


That is why the HR20 is kinda strange. It sure can record (or download VOD) and store. Just not playback. (Not sure if your analysis on why it can't playback is correct, very well might be.)

Once on your hr20, you can stream to any 3D capable H21+ or HR21+ receiver to a 3D TV.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

jacmyoung said:


> Thanks for the info. I checked BestBuy online and Sears online, BB seems to carry only the C9 models, Sears has the 737 ones. I hope the C9s work too. Did DirecTV not test the C9s? Someone must have at least demoed those TVs with the current DirecTV 3D channels, maybe DBSTalk can do a "first look" report on this one ASAP so we can have some good idea what to look for.
> 
> I also hope DirecTV sells such starter kits too, at least the glasses at discount prices. $400 for a starter kit is insane.


Evidently D* only tested the 60737, but that's okay - the others in the list pointed to in my link above should work just fine.

As far as the price - it includes 2 sets of glasses, which alone retail now for $150 each. The starter kit price is actually reasonable by today's (early adopters) standards. You could say, however, that the cost of getting in to 3D is steep now.

I don't see D* providing any 3D equipment beyond their STBs, just like they don't supply TVs or audio equipment to see HD or hear Dolby 5.1.

The marketplace will drive the cost of 3D stuff down, probably by Christmas. We'll also see it get 'organized' as well.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Athlon646464 said:


> You could say, however, that the cost of getting in to 3D is steep now.


Not really, those 3D ready Mits sets are probably the least expensive HD sets for their sizes. DirecTV does not charge an extra for the 3D channels, apparently a 3D channel does not take up more BW, not like going from SD to HD. Even the $99 adaptor is not steep.

If I were DirecTV, I would make the glasses available for a low price, just like making a wireless Internet kit available, or the DECA upgrade kit available. It is a good idea to attract more subs and keep more subs that way. I also think it is important to provide as complete a list of 3D sets as possible for the 3D rollout.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

jacmyoung said:


> Not really, those 3D ready Mits sets are probably the least expensive HD sets for their sizes. DirecTV does not charge an extra for the 3D channels, apparently a 3D channel does not take up more BW, not like going from SD to HD. Even the $99 adaptor is not steep.
> 
> If I were DirecTV, I would make the glasses/kits available for a low price, just like making a wireless Internet kit available, or the DECA upgrade kit available. It is a good idea to attract more subs and keep more subs that way. I also think it is important to provide as complete a list of 3D sets as possible for the 3D rollout.


I agree with you about the TV - I have a Mitsubishi 60737. I was referring to the glasses, adapter & emitter. But isn't it always like this at first? I also said that by Christmas we'll see prices come down.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> I agree with you about the TV - I have a Mitsubishi 60737. I was referring to the glasses, adapter & emitter. But isn't it always like this at first? I also said that by Christmas we'll see prices come down.


 I also have the 60-737 and think the $99 adapter is worth it. Having said that the starter kit may be more complete for my use. Now sine I have a family of 4 I need to buy 2 more pairs of glasses. That makes my buy in considerably high to me


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

jacmyoung said:


> DirecTV does not charge an extra for the 3D channels, apparently a 3D channel does not take up more BW, not like going from SD to HD.


So you think DirecTV charges in proportion to the bandwidth you use? I don't think so. They don't charge more now, because they want to encourage more people to buy in to 3D. Just wait until you've bought a 3DTV and an HDMI 1.4 AVR, for $5000 or so, and you feel you have to subscribe to 3D programming service to justify all that investment. Then is when they'll start to charge for the 3D channels.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

GregLee said:


> So you think DirecTV charges in proportion to the bandwidth you use?


Yes. Generally the more channels/features you want, the more they charge you. To see the HD versions of the same channels, you pay $10 more, to get the MRV, you pay $3 more, to get the protection plan, another $7.

I don't see them charging for 3D for some time though. The point however is, charging a fee or not, providing reasonably priced accessories is part of the good service, I have listed some examples. DirecTV can buy those glasses in bulk and offer to its subs for less, it is a good way to get people to switch or stay.

I did find some time to demo the 3D sets at my local Magnolia store. I think 3D is a good feature to have for sports, don't know about those 3D movies though, pretty bad "3D" effects, looked more like layers of 2D animation.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I've been looking at TVs and I spoke to a person (who would prefer to be unnamed) who knows a lot about Sony LCD LED TVs. I had been looking at a 60" Sony NX801 that Costco has for about $3200. Just couldn't get past the price and I was leery about buying something for that price from Costco. Seems like nothing I buy there works correctly or for very long. For instance, their watches all seem to come with a little pamphlet inside the box that says words to the effect that the watch is a second and will be repaired or replaced if it doesn't work. Don't buy watches there anymore. They don't have any kind of a sign that tells you that the watches are seconds on the display case or anywhere in the store.

Anyhow, the whole watch thing kinda made me rethink the idea of spending that much for a TV there. When I went to the Sony website, they had the NX800 listed, but it said it was "discontinued". I called Sony and asked what the difference was between the 801 and the 800 and the CSR refused to discuss the 801. Tried again later in the day and got the same result.

So, Friday I drove to the local 6th Avenue store and spent two hours staring at an NX 52" (don't remember the model number) which was the largest NX model that they had. 240 refresh rate. They had an EX700 next to it and that had a 120 refresh rate. They were both using demo DVDs that showed the difference between the Bravia 3 engine and the Bravia 2 engine and also showed side by side comparisons of the refresh rates. Both used soccer games to illustrate how jitter free they were. The EX700 still showed some jitter, not nearly as bad as the 60 refresh Sonys that they had in the same room. The NX 52" showed no jitters at all when in the 240 refresh mode. But that was the largest one they had. 

I stopped in a Best Buy on the way home and they had the same 52" NX and I asked them about the 801 and 701 that both Costco and Sam's Club (I looked that up before I began my trip) are selling. The salesman showed me one thing right off the bat that neither of the 01 sets did. When you pass your hand over the bottom right hand part of the 700s the controls for power, channels and inputs lights up. The 701s don't do that. He said he could show me more, but the music in the store was so loud I just wanted to leave and did. 

Back to the person I spoke to who knows a lot about Sonys. He told me that the 55" and 60" NX TVs were being held back and would be introduced as 3D sets sometime in June. He said that they would have a switch to go from standard viewing to 3D and would come with at least one pair of glasses which would be large enough to fit over a pair of prescription glasses. And both would be 240 refresh rate LCDs with the LED back-lights. He had no info on the pricing. When I asked him about the 801s he told me that they were made specifically for stores such as Costco and Sam's and didn't have all the bells and whistles. I asked him if he would consider buying the 801 and his reply was strongly negative. He advised me to wait for the 3D sets to come out.

I also looked at the new Panny 3D plasmas and in the standard mode they seemed no different than my Panny 1080p TV. 

What I really liked about the Sony was the PQ. Seemed to be even better than my Panny 1080p set. So, I guess I'll wait till June and see what the new 3D Sonys look like and cost.

Rich


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

MIAMI1683 said:


> I also have the 60-737 and think the $99 adapter is worth it. Having said that the starter kit may be more complete for my use. Now sine I have a family of 4 I need to buy 2 more pairs of glasses. That makes my buy in considerably high to me


We may be able to get away with the adapter, and then purchase glasses separately.

The adapter will make the 3D signal from any source compatible with out Mitsu's. For now: $99

Getting the XpanD glasses that will sinc from the picture itself (rather than an emitter) costs $129 per (for now).

I say 'for now', because if we get them now, we're early adopters. And, well, you know that early adopters always end up paying more. I still think that prices will drop by Christmas.

+++++++++++++++

Someone in an earlier post here said something about 3D movies looking like 'layers of 2D animation' at a demo at a Magnolia store. Isn't that more of a review of the specific movie you saw than an indictment of 3D itself? If I had seen 'Ishtar' at a Magnolia store in 2000 and said HD sucked because the movie sucked that would not have made sense either.

I have a cousin who is a producer at ESPN in Bristol, CT. It's amazing what they are doing to get ready for 3D. They are going to make it work.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

With only a day or two ago getting to know 3D, take my word with a giant grain of salt.

IMHO, 60" is the minimum to enjoy a 3D show because the viewing distance is closer to get the benefit of 3D. At this 60"+ size, a plasma or LCD will be out of our budget. The problem is Mits is the only one that makes DLP rear projections, and they are 120Hz max. From what the salesperson told me there would be some jitters in 3D. Unfortunately I don't think anyone can even demo a 3D Mits 120Hz DLP yet so it is difficult to verify. Even if the kits/glasses are widely available, most stores will not have those DLPs for demo, so it will be pretty much buying them "3D sight unseen" or something like that.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

jacmyoung said:


> With only a day or two ago getting to know 3D, take my word with a giant grain of salt.
> 
> IMHO, 60" is the minimum to enjoy a 3D show because the viewing distance is closer to get the benefit of 3D. At this 60"+ size, a plasma or LCD will be out of our budget. The problem is Mits is the only one that makes DLP rear projections, and they are 120Hz max. From what the salesperson told me there would be some jitters in 3D. Unfortunately I don't think anyone can even demo a 3D Mits 120Hz DLP yet so it is difficult to verify. Even if the kits/glasses are widely available, most stores will not have those DLPs for demo, so it will be pretty much buying them "3D sight unseen" or something like that.


Agreed, it is all about the viewing distance/size ratio. If you were watching TV in a closet (kidding), you wouldn't even need a 60". :grin:

Although I would try and always see a TV in person before I purchase one, I'm not sure I would always trust a 'side by side' comparison. They don't always have the sets set up properly. And sometimes even intentionally out of whack.

Case in point - when I bought my 60737, I went to a store near Boston to see it. They had the 60" C series set up next to the 60737. The picture was clearly not as good. It was 'grainy' and 'washed out' by comparison. I paid $150 more for the 60737.

Now, if you go to the AVS Forum for these DLPs, you will see that the electronics for these two TVs are exactly the same! The only difference is in the menus. My set has more choices (geometry tweaks). Not only that, but some in that forum claim that the firmware for my TV will work on the C series and make our sets virtually the same!

Even without the firmware trick, those two TVs I saw in the store could have (and should have) looked identical.

I guess it would pay to get unbiased reviews before you go and look to see if the TV meets your needs. Never trust how they look in the store. Even the florescent lighting will make it look much different when you get it home.

I've seen reviews, BTW, of 3D on 120hz DLPs and they are all stellar reviews. As if DLPs were made for 3D. Something about the technology that is made for 3D. I don't understand why, or how it all works, but I'm looking forward to seeing as well. (I just won't trust a store demo. :lol

I won't buy any 3D accessories or movies until I read a positive review I trust first!


----------



## Big Dave 09 (Oct 8, 2009)

question---i just bought the 55 inch samsung LED 3d and I am looking forward to the world cup and baseball in 3d and I have an HR20 which has been awesome---i checked my software update and it is still from march..will the channel 106 code be a universal code to call Directv and get upgraded? or will it be specialized per customer?...just wondering if someone will post "said" code on this forum...I just want to get my equipment in time for the games....gonna miss my hr20 though...thanks for the help!


----------



## jordunn (Oct 29, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> A quick search of your model number does not show it is 3D ready. What does your manual say? Is there a 3D setting in your TV's menus?
> 
> If it actually is 3D ready, it is likely to want a checkerboard type 3D input. To get checkerboard to your TV, you will need an adapter, similar to the one being released next month for Mitsubishi DLPs by Mitsubishi. (http://www.4electronicwarehouse.com/products/mitsubishi/3dc-1000-3d-starter-pack.html)
> 
> So far Samsung has not announced any plans to do so.


The manual and the settings screen shows a 3D mode. The set-up in the manual is based on using a computer for movies or games. So I am not sure if I will need a converter or if it will work at all.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

jordunn said:


> The manual and the settings screen shows a 3D mode. The set-up in the manual is based on using a computer for movies or games. So I am not sure if I will need a converter or if it will work at all.


I have a WD-73737 which also says that, turned on the 3D mode on the TV and tried the 3D demo that was on DirecTV on Demand, the DirecTV receiver said I didn't have a 3D TV so I would guess that shows the converter will be needed.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

jordunn said:


> So I am not sure if I will need a converter or if it will work at all.


There is no converter available for your Samsung DLP. I'm not sure that came through clearly from previous replies.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Big Dave 09 said:


> question---i just bought the 55 inch samsung LED 3d and I am looking forward to the world cup and baseball in 3d and I have an HR20 which has been awesome---i checked my software update and it is still from march..will the channel 106 code be a universal code to call Directv and get upgraded? or will it be specialized per customer?...just wondering if someone will post "said" code on this forum...I just want to get my equipment in time for the games....gonna miss my hr20 though...thanks for the help!


It is my understanding that there is some uniqueness to the code and I kinda doubt DIRECTV is gonna tell me how it is derived.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> We may be able to get away with the adapter, and then purchase glasses separately.
> 
> The adapter will make the 3D signal from any source compatible with out Mitsu's. For now: $99
> 
> ...


 So it seems that my "3D ready" TV is just that. ready for an extra bump. If the kit with the glasses is $300 or less I would buy in to see where it goes. as far as extra pairs of glasses would go. I would wait that out and have only 2 sets. Maybe i can get a nice gift card for xmas or fathers day to help offset my extra costs


----------



## johnezee (Dec 23, 2009)

Ok once again I'm a bit confused. I have about a three year old Samsung DLP 3D, Model HL-T5676S. The manual shows the computer 3D setup. When I punch the 3D button on the remote, it says "not supported". When I go into the TV settings for 3D, it says "DLP 3D/Dual-View" (OFF), but the off button is not highlighted and cannot be chosen, wich makes sense because there is no 3D being seen by the set. I can't experiment with DIRECTV yet as I don't have the software update. The Dual-View part is whats confusing me, because someone above mentioned that DIRECTV is using that very format?. My current best understanding is that right now all I can do is wait for Samsung to come out with a converter box, like Mitsu? I think this is the basicly the same TV as JORDUNN was talking about except his is a 61" and mine is a 56".


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I've been looking at TVs and I spoke to a person (who would prefer to be unnamed) who knows a lot about Sony LCD LED TVs. I had been looking at a 60" Sony NX801 that Costco has for about $3200. ......
> 
> ......Back to the person I spoke to who knows a lot about Sonys. He told me that the 55" and 60" NX TVs were being held back and would be introduced as 3D sets sometime in June. He said that they would have a switch to go from standard viewing to 3D and would come with at least one pair of glasses which would be large enough to fit over a pair of prescription glasses. And both would be 240 refresh rate LCDs with the LED back-lights. He had no info on the pricing. When I asked him about the 801s he told me that they were made specifically for stores such as Costco and Sam's and didn't have all the bells and whistles. I asked him if he would consider buying the 801 and his reply was strongly negative. He advised me to wait for the 3D sets to come out.
> 
> ...


The LX900 is the one I've been waiting on. I'm told it should be out in June. SONY 3D TV's


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

johnezee said:


> The Dual-View part is whats confusing me, because someone above mentioned that DIRECTV is using that very format?


I don't know the term "dual-view", but it may well refer to a side-by-side format like DirecTV's. One of my Samsung plasma sets accepts a side-by-side format for 3d, according to its manual, in addition to checkerboard. But I don't know whether the two side-by-side formats are exactly the same, and there may be additional requirements for the 3d input. My Samsung plasma requires a dvi input with one of two specific resolutions, 768x1360 or 768x1024, and unless the TV sees such an input, the "3d function" option is grayed out and cannot be chosen. So, I don't know. My guess is that your TV may satisfy the DirecTV receiver that it is 3d capable, but the receiver will not be able to satisfy the TV that it has a suitable 3d signal to offer.


----------



## Cable_X (Nov 12, 2007)

johnezee said:


> Ok once again I'm a bit confused. I have about a three year old Samsung DLP 3D, Model HL-T5676S. The manual shows the computer 3D setup. When I punch the 3D button on the remote, it says "not supported". When I go into the TV settings for 3D, it says "DLP 3D/Dual-View" (OFF), but the off button is not highlighted and cannot be chosen, wich makes sense because there is no 3D being seen by the set. I can't experiment with DIRECTV yet as I don't have the software update. The Dual-View part is whats confusing me, because someone above mentioned that DIRECTV is using that very format?. My current best understanding is that right now all I can do is wait for Samsung to come out with a converter box, like Mitsu? I think this is the basicly the same TV as JORDUNN was talking about except his is a 61" and mine is a 56".


I also have a Samsung. It is the model, HL-T5089S. It's supposed to be 3D ready as well. The menu has the 3D stuff grayed out and the DLP has an emitter in the back. I have e-mailed Samsung about hardware like Mitsubishi has and will update my comment when I get an answer.

Response From Samsung:

We would like to inform you that HL-T5089S TV does support 3D ready with the PC itself but not with the other 
sources.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

rrrick8 said:


> The LX900 is the one I've been waiting on. I'm told it should be out in June. SONY 3D TV's


Thanx, I just checked them out and it looks like the 800s are only gonna be 55". Wonder how much the 60" 900 will cost? My heart is filled with lust. :lol:

Rich


----------



## ataribaby (May 31, 2010)

Just got one of the HR24-500 boxes hooked up via HDMI to a new Samsung 3DTV (UN55C7000). Everything should be compatible and ready for the new DIRECTV 3D programming, but I'm not seeing the channels in the guide that I see referenced in this forum (ESPN3D on CH. 106, for example).

Can anyone confirm that 0x03BA is the most recent and 3D-ready version of software for this box? 

When I check the settings on my box, it shows this as my current version and I'm hoping to have the setup ready in time for the upcoming World Cup debut!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

ataribaby said:



> Just got one of the HR24-500 boxes hooked up via HDMI to a new Samsung 3DTV (UN55C7000). Everything should be compatible and ready for the new DIRECTV 3D programming, but I'm not seeing the channels in the guide that I see referenced in this forum (ESPN3D on CH. 106, for example).
> 
> Can anyone confirm that 0x03BA is the most recent and 3D-ready version of software for this box?
> 
> When I check the settings on my box, it shows this as my current version and I'm hoping to have the setup ready in time for the upcoming World Cup debut!


If you're connected to the internet for DirecTV on Demand check channel 1002-2, it has a 3D demo out there you can download until the 3D channels go live.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

While the actual number of 3D enabled HDTV owners is small, it will still be interesting to see the feedback once 3D HDTV programming begins.

Having seen this in demo mode at the Consumer Electronics Show in January (which were very impressive DirecTV demo contents)...curious to see reaction to any WOW factor from actual users.


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Thanx, I just checked them out and it looks like the 800s are only gonna be 55". Wonder how much the 60" 900 will cost? My heart is filled with lust. :lol:
> 
> Rich


From what I hear, the 60" should be around $3500-$3800.
Totally unofficial though.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

I have a Samsung 22 inch LCD HDTV, it is showing the ESPN3D channel. Says I am ready for the ESPN3D channel. It has a double screen displayed. 
My reciever is a HR22-100, however my tv is not 3d.


----------



## ataribaby (May 31, 2010)

I rebooted the receiver and still no luck seeing ESPN3D in the guide.

I have software version 0x03BA on HR24-500 and none of the 3D stuff is showing up in the guide. It sounds like others are at least seeing the ESPN3D teaser channel, but it isn't even showing up in the guide. If I manually enter the channel number in, I get the Sports Mix channel.

Someone mentioned that I should also see a downloadable 3D demo on the DTV On Demand channel, but I don't see it listed there.

Maybe there is a software update that I need? Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

rrrick8 said:


> From what I hear, the 60" should be around $3500-$3800.
> Totally unofficial though.


That I can do. I will wait a few months after they come out before buying one. I'm not really buying the set for the 3D, but if I don't buy a 3D capable set I'll probably regret it.

Thanx again for the info.

Rich


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

ataribaby said:


> I rebooted the receiver and still no luck seeing ESPN3D in the guide.
> 
> I have software version 0x03BA on HR24-500 and none of the 3D stuff is showing up in the guide. It sounds like others are at least seeing the ESPN3D teaser channel, but it isn't even showing up in the guide. If I manually enter the channel number in, I get the Sports Mix channel.
> 
> ...


I could be wrong about this, but it does not look like the latest software for the HR24's includes 3D. I looked here: http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=110

The last update for your STB was released on 4-15-10.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Here's another *link* that's kinda interesting concerning the whole scope of 3D. I'm not looking for negatives, by the way, I'm thinking of buying a new Sony 3D TV and wondering if spending over $3000 is gonna be worth it.

Rich


----------



## CopyCat (Jan 21, 2008)

rich584 said:


> Here's another *link* that's kinda interesting concerning the whole scope of 3D. I'm not looking for negatives, by the way, I'm thinking of buying a new Sony 3D TV and wondering if spending over $3000 is gonna be worth it.
> 
> Rich


Thanks for the link, from all the reading and research I have done the only comment I seem to find everywhere is Bigger is Better when it comes to 3D TV, quite a different story of the "buy the size you need for the room" information we had gotten in the past.

For now I think I'll pass on 3D and stick to my 52" Sony LCD and my main monitor and wait for the dust to settle like I did with HD DVD and Blue Ray


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CopyCat said:


> Thanks for the link, from all the reading and research I have done the only comment I seem to find everywhere is Bigger is Better when it comes to 3D TV, quite a different story of the "buy the size you need for the room" information we had gotten in the past.
> 
> For now I think I'll pass on 3D and stick to my 52" Sony LCD and my main monitor and wait for the dust to settle like I did with HD DVD and Blue Ray


I'd do that too, but my wife put $3000 aside for me on my birthday in April and I want to spend it before she finds something to spend it on. Much as spending $3000 on a TV bothers me, I might as well pull the trigger on an expensive set and Sony and Panny are the only two brands that I trust. I really trust the Pannys a lot more than the Sonys, but I'd really like to get a 60" Sony, 240 refresh rate, LCD LED TV. And that would be the LN900 Sony. Due out this month.

Rich


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

My philosophy is if I'm going to be a new TV (or better put, when), I'll look at 3D.

At this point, I'm not going to just shopping for a TV just to get 3D. Nor did I just to get 120hz. 

When I'm financially wealthy, things could change... 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

When its actually up & running is 3D going to have its own seperate forum room here or will it just be mixed in with general discusion, programming etc.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> When its actually up & running is 3D going to have its own seperate forum room here or will it just be mixed in with general discusion, programming etc.


We haven't talked about this at this point ..


----------



## georgeorwell (Jun 21, 2007)

Well, I just spoke to customer service about the error code for the new software. I have an HR20 hooked up to a Samsung C8000. The best they would do for me is $149 for a new receiver. I kind of expected better for giving them $100/month for 10+ years....but I'm not surprised.


----------



## berniec (Nov 23, 2008)

georgeorwell said:


> Well, I just spoke to customer service about the error code for the new software. I have an HR20 hooked up to a Samsung C8000. The best they would do for me is $149 for a new receiver. I kind of expected better for giving them $100/month for 10+ years....but I'm not surprised.


this should be interesting. I called in today with the same problem (HR20-100 that wasn't 3d capable). After about 20 minutes on hold I was told a new reciever would be sent out to me, along with a box to return the old one, but was never told there would be a fee associated with this swap...nor should there be in my opinion since it's DirecTV that originally sold me the HR20 directly to replace a then outdated DirecTivo and can't get it to work with their 3D service.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

CopyCat said:


> Thanks for the link, from all the reading and research I have done the only comment I seem to find everywhere is Bigger is Better when it comes to 3D TV, quite a different story of the "buy the size you need for the room" information we had gotten in the past.


Absolutely, this was my very first comment to the Magnolia sales guy, and I never even read any of the discussions before. IMHO the ideal viewing distance should be only half with 3D compared to 2D, meaning if your viewing distance is fixed, to get the best 3D experience, should buy 2X the size of the screen. Of course this will most likely be impractical, so my plan is buy the biggest screen size possible for the budget and the environment, then make sure I can have two different seating arrangements, one for 2D viewing, one for temporary 3D viewing.


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> DirecTV has not given us an EXACT answer. There are technical limitations in the HR20 that won't allow 3D. That's all we can tell you. If they give us more information, we will pass it on.


it is probably has to do with the graphics or HDMI as the box doesn't really decode the video any differently than HD the TV converts the side by side image. HR20 have been getting all the same updates like MRV and smart search so it is definitely a hardware /performance limitation.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I'd do that too, but my wife put $3000 aside for me on my birthday in April and I want to spend it before she finds something to spend it on. Much as spending $3000 on a TV bothers me, I might as well pull the trigger on an expensive set and Sony and Panny are the only two brands that I trust. I really trust the Pannys a lot more than the Sonys, but I'd really like to get a 60" Sony, 240 refresh rate, LCD LED TV. And that would be the LN900 Sony. Due out this month.
> 
> Rich


Just got back from the vet's office and one of my dogs has to have an eye operation. Quickly. Oddly the cost of the operation will be about three grand. That sets my mind at ease as far as buying a $3,000 TV. I was leery about the Sony LCD and now I don't have to worry about it. The money will be much better spent on my faithful friend than a TV. Now all I have to worry about is him getting thru the operation tomorrow. He's almost 14, but in really good physical condition. Still, something to worry about.

Rich


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

ataribaby said:


> I rebooted the receiver and still no luck seeing ESPN3D in the guide.
> 
> I have software version 0x03BA on HR24-500 and none of the 3D stuff is showing up in the guide. It sounds like others are at least seeing the ESPN3D teaser channel, but it isn't even showing up in the guide. If I manually enter the channel number in, I get the Sports Mix channel.
> 
> ...


A new update just started rolling out for your 24 today (June 2), and it includes 3D.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=178520


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Not that I have the room for it, but was wondering if any manufacturer will have a front projector that's capable of 3D?


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> Not that I have the room for it, but was wondering if any manufacturer will have a front projector that's capable of 3D?


This was the first link that came up when I Googled your question: http://www.projectorpeople.com/proj...asp?sid=GG3D&gclid=CI_e1uXTgqICFSI55Qod7itsFw


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Just got back from the vet's office and one of my dogs has to have an eye operation. Quickly. Oddly the cost of the operation will be about three grand. That sets my mind at ease as far as buying a $3,000 TV. I was leery about the Sony LCD and now I don't have to worry about it. The money will be much better spent on my faithful friend than a TV. Now all I have to worry about is him getting thru the operation tomorrow. He's almost 14, but in really good physical condition. Still, something to worry about.
> 
> Rich


I hope your dog will be okay......


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Athlon646464 said:


> This was the first link that came up when I Googled your question: http://www.projectorpeople.com/proj...asp?sid=GG3D&gclid=CI_e1uXTgqICFSI55Qod7itsFw


No 1080p yet? That's a surprise.


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

Quick question for the techies, I am fine with a simple yes or no.

I have a HR22/100 with firmware 0x3de downloaded on 5/26

If I have a 3D Television set will I be able to view the World Cup in 3D?

Thanks


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Maleman said:


> Quick question for the techies, I am fine with a simple yes or no.
> 
> I have a HR22/100 with firmware 0x3de downloaded on 5/26
> 
> ...


If your TV is compatible with DirecTV's chosen standard for broadcasting 3D. Try tuning to ch. 106, it should tell you if you can't see the 3D programming.


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

say-what said:


> If your TV is compatible with DirecTV's chosen standard for broadcasting 3D. Try tuning to ch. 106, it should tell you if you can't see the 3D programming.


Oh ok, I don't have the TV yet. I am investigating and would prefer to rent/borrow but not steal a 3D tv for a month or so. 

Thanks


----------



## momoz (Jan 8, 2008)

say-what said:


> If your TV is compatible with DirecTV's chosen standard for broadcasting 3D. Try tuning to ch. 106, it should tell you if you can't see the 3D programming.


Exactly! And.. when you tune to Channel 106 you should see the DirectTV logo and it will be in 3D.

mike


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

momoz said:


> Exactly! And.. when you tune to Channel 106 you should see the DirectTV logo and it will be in 3D.
> 
> mike


I assume you need glasses too?

Is a logo all you can see on 106 for now? I thought there is a demo channel.

Rent a TV for a month just to be sure, now that is an idea, how much will that cost? Make sure they rent glasses too.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

jacmyoung said:


> I assume you need glasses too?
> 
> Is a logo all you can see on 106 for now? I thought there is a demo channel.
> 
> Rent a TV for a month just to be sure, now that is an idea, how much will that cost? Make sure they rent glasses too.


Of course you need glasses.

The HD channels are not officially lit up yet, but you can test your system on 106.

Uh, cost for a rental depends on where you go and their rental options


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Do you know where can one demo 3D on a Mits DLP? I read some where Mits has over 100 demo sites all over the nation. I don't think they have the DirecTV HR24 hooked up yet


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> I hope your dog will be okay......


Thanx, appreciate the thoughtfulness. He's being operated on right now. I'll let you know.

Rich


----------



## Hey_Hey (Aug 23, 2006)

My Pacific timezone HR20-700 upgraded to 0x3df overnight and I tuned to channel 106 and got the message about my receiver not being 3D capable even though my TV is. I called customer service, gave the code and it seems they are not very well set up to handle this situation. The customer service person completely understood the issue but said there is no way to order a 3D capable receiver in the system. If she put in an order I might just easily get another HR20 back as I would one of the newer models that is 3D capable. It's weird they can't control these things. They would also charge me for the new receiver. Instead she submitted a "Special Request form" (or something like that) and they _might_ be able to arrange a swap. She said they would contact me in 7 days. Cutting it awful close to the South Africa vs. Mexico 3D kickoff!

Does anybody know a place in the San Jose area where I would be able to walk in and pick up an HR21 or newer? Used to be able to do this at Best Buy but seems like that is not possible anymore. I want a backup plan in case DirecTV doesn't come through for me. I guess worst case is I order one online once I find out if DirecTV comes through and miss the first few 3D games.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey_Hey said:


> Does anybody know a place in the San Jose area where I would be able to walk in and pick up an HR21 or newer? Used to be able to do this at Best Buy but seems like that is not possible anymore. I want a backup plan in case DirecTV doesn't come through for me. I guess worst case is I order one online once I find out if DirecTV comes through and miss the first few 3D games.


If you want to get one from the 'outside': http://www.amazon.com/DIRECTV-HR24-...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1275581538&sr=8-1

$191 plus your choice of shipping.

Remember - you will be leasing this unit.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> If you want to get one from the 'outside': http://www.amazon.com/DIRECTV-HR24-...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1275581538&sr=8-1
> 
> $191 plus your choice of shipping.
> 
> Remember - you will be leasing this unit.


Another well respected vendor: http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...G4-DVR-(HR24)-HD-DVR&c=DIRECTV Receivers&sku=

(Actually Solid Signal is likely your best bet.)


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey_Hey said:


> My Pacific timezone HR20-700 upgraded to 0x3df overnight and I tuned to channel 106 and got the message about my receiver not being 3D capable even though my TV is. I called customer service, gave the code and it seems they are not very well set up to handle this situation. The customer service person completely understood the issue but said there is no way to order a 3D capable receiver in the system. If she put in an order I might just easily get another HR20 back as I would one of the newer models that is 3D capable. It's weird they can't control these things. They would also charge me for the new receiver. Instead she submitted a "Special Request form" (or something like that) and they _might_ be able to arrange a swap. She said they would contact me in 7 days. Cutting it awful close to the South Africa vs. Mexico 3D kickoff!
> 
> Does anybody know a place in the San Jose area where I would be able to walk in and pick up an HR21 or newer? Used to be able to do this at Best Buy but seems like that is not possible anymore. I want a backup plan in case DirecTV doesn't come through for me. I guess worst case is I order one online once I find out if DirecTV comes through and miss the first few 3D games.


You can try to talk to DirecTV account specialist department, one of the things they can do is if you go buy a new DVR such as the HR24, then call them to replace your HR20 with the HR24, they have the authority to credit you the cost of the HR24, and you will agree to a new 24-mo contract. Since you will be on a new 24-mo contract if you buy a new HDDVR anyway, there is nothing to lose by trying this route.

BTW, last night I had a chance to demo a Mits 82837 and 82737 side by side with all settings and HD source identical, did see visibly better detail and black level on the 82837. I know many swear there is little difference to justify the higher cost of the 82837, but I am not so sure now. Still hoping to find a place to see 3D on one of these sets. Anything smaller such as the 73", 65" and 60", the lower grade models were just as good as the XX837 line. BTW all 2009 models, the 2010 new models are still not available yet.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Im surprised nobody ever really mentions the 2D to 3D conversion option on 3DTVs.

In the new samsung 3DTV review in hometheatre magazine (july issue) they say that it works surprisingly well on it (yes u still need the glasses). 

On any non 3D HD show or bluray it will give it some 3D effect. 

Obviously not as good as true 3D, maybe 25% worth at best depending on the source, but it does seem like an interesting feature to play with.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

dcowboy7 said:


> Im surprised nobody ever really mentions the 2D to 3D conversion option on 3DTVs.


It's not really our kuleana here, but there has been comment elsewhere, e.g., FAVORITE 2D to 3D content, movies, shows.


----------



## Big Dave 09 (Oct 8, 2009)

I have the HR20 and had to upgrade..so I called Directv today and they wanted $200 for the upgraded DVR...no thanks..so I called back and got the newer HD DVR and a huge credit on my bill for a year....thanks Directv for that...waiting for it to come next week in time for the games...

also, the 2d to 3d conversion is pretty cool. I used it on a baseball game last night and it was awesome...not true 3D, but it does suprisingly well to say the least!!!


----------



## Hey_Hey (Aug 23, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> You can try to talk to DirecTV account specialist department, one of the things they can do is if you go buy a new DVR such as the HR24, then call them to replace your HR20 with the HR24, they have the authority to credit you the cost of the HR24, and you will agree to a new 24-mo contract. Since you will be on a new 24-mo contract if you buy a new HDDVR anyway, there is nothing to lose by trying this route.


Thanks, that is good to know. At this point I'll see if this "special request form" that was submitted on my behalf pans out. If that doesn't work I'll order an HR24 online and then try to get a credit via your approach.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

GregLee said:


> It's not really our kuleana here, but there has been comment elsewhere, e.g.


I know but alot of peeps are always yappin how there isnt alot of 3D content out there now when actually there is....just not true 3D.


----------



## berniec (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey_Hey said:


> Thanks, that is good to know. At this point I'll see if this "special request form" that was submitted on my behalf pans out. If that doesn't work I'll order an HR24 online and then try to get a credit via your approach.


that is the same thing they did for me. they had to have a supervisor put in a request to 'escalations' to send me out a 3D capable box and said it would take about 5-7 days for me to get it.


----------



## VictorWI (Jun 4, 2010)

oh boy soccer in 3d. how exciting!


----------



## dbsdave (May 1, 2007)

VictorWI said:


> oh boy soccer in 3d. how exciting!


The most popular sport in the world in an additional dimension, I'd say so.


----------



## georgeorwell (Jun 21, 2007)

dcowboy7 said:


> I know but alot of peeps are always yappin how there isnt alot of 3D content out there now when actually there is....just not true 3D.


I wasn't that fond of it, until I started playing Red Dead Redemption on the Xbox 360. Now I'm glad I have it.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

dbsdave said:


> The most popular sport in the world in an additional dimension, I'd say so.


I don't think he was referring to the World Cup


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

My Onkyo TX-SR875 doesn't support HDMI 1.4

I guess I would have to watch/listen via the 3DTV?

Thanks


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Maleman said:


> My Onkyo TX-SR875 doesn't support HDMI 1.4
> 
> I guess I would have to watch/listen via the 3DTV?
> 
> Thanks


Most likely, yes. Of course, you can still route the audio to your Onkyo using the DVR's digital audio output connection.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Maleman said:


> My Onkyo TX-SR875 doesn't support HDMI 1.4
> 
> I guess I would have to watch/listen via the 3DTV?
> 
> Thanks


*Myth #17 = You will need new a HDMI cable for 3D*

FALSE. Both HDMI 1.3 and 1.4 have the same speed/bandwidth rating which is 10.2 Gbps. All that is needed is an HDMI 1.3 Category 2 High Speed cable.

NOTE: If the CEMs decide to incorporate the new 1.4 feature called Ethernet Over HDMI, which allows a singlle cable to be used instead of both an HDMI cable and an Ethernet cable, then yes, a new cable will be required. As of this writing, this feature has not been incorporated in any 1.4 rated equipment

From: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1236394


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

I assumed maleman was asking if his Onkyo would be able to pass the 3D signal via HDMI. Most likely not. Doesn't have anything to do with the HDMI cable type.


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> I assumed maleman was asking if his Onkyo would be able to pass the 3D signal via HDMI. Most likely not. Doesn't have anything to do with the HDMI cable type.


Yes correct, pass through. I suppose I will have to run the optical/coax from the HR21 to my stereo? Then run hdmi to 3DTV?


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> I assumed maleman was asking if his Onkyo would be able to pass the 3D signal via HDMI. Most likely not. Doesn't have anything to do with the HDMI cable type.


I may not understand completely, but here is my logic.

If our STBs don't have the 1.4, and they will pass the signal, then why would his receiver need the 1.4? With the correct cables, won't the signal the STB puts out make it to his TV?


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Maleman said:


> Yes correct, pass through. I suppose I will have to run the optical/coax from the HR21 to my stereo? Then run hdmi to 3DTV?


Obviously, if I am wrong in my post above, that will certainly work.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

Athlon646464 said:


> I may not understand completely, but here is my logic.
> 
> If our STBs don't have the 1.4, and they will pass the signal, then why would his receiver need the 1.4? With the correct cables, won't the signal the STB puts out make it to his TV?


So far as the HDMI signal path is concerned, our STBs do not "pass the signal", because they do not receive a signal via HDMI. Instead, they are HDMI signal sources. An HDMI 1.4 3D source needs only to be a source for one of the obligatory 3D formats. But an HDMI 1.4/1.4a signal repeater for 3D, like an AVR, needs to pass all the the obligatory 3D formats, not just one -- this is a much stronger requirement. And anyhow, I think the D* boxes, with new firmware, do count as HDMI 1.4a devices.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

GregLee said:


> So far as the HDMI signal path is concerned, our STBs do not "pass the signal", because they do not receive a signal via HDMI. Instead, they are HDMI signal sources. An HDMI 1.4 3D source needs only to be a source for one of the obligatory 3D formats. But an HDMI 1.4/1.4a signal repeater for 3D, like an AVR, needs to pass all the the obligatory 3D formats, not just one -- this is a much stronger requirement. And anyhow, I think the D* boxes, with new firmware, do count as HDMI 1.4a devices.


Ahhhhh OK - It's beginning to sink in now.....:grin:


----------



## stansher (Apr 29, 2006)

Yesterday I purchased a Panasonic TCP65VT25 and a DWPBT350. The nice thing about the player is it has 2 HDMI outs, one 1.4 for the TV and 1 for the receiver. Since I have an HR-20 I called Direct. To make a long story short, they shipped an HR-24 today free and no strings attached. DirecTV rocks!!!
Can't wait for something to watch other than the demo disk. Sent for the 2 free movies , Coraline and Ice age. I am really looking forward to the Mariners and Yankees next month in 3D on Direct!


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

stansher said:


> Yesterday I purchased a Panasonic TCP65VT25 and a DWPBT350. The nice thing about the player is it has 2 HDMI outs, one 1.4 for the TV and 1 for the receiver. Since I have an HR-20 I called Direct. To make a long story short, they shipped an HR-24 today free and no strings attached. DirecTV rocks!!!
> Can't wait for something to watch other than the demo disk. Sent for the 2 free movies , Coraline and Ice age. I am really looking forward to the Mariners and Yankees next month in 3D on Direct!


Please keep us updated, so far there has been no success story about getting DirecTV to swap an older HDDVR model with an HR24.


----------



## Big Dave 09 (Oct 8, 2009)

jacmyoung said:


> Please keep us updated, so far there has been no success story about getting DirecTV to swap an older HDDVR model with an HR24.


you are correct. They want the $199 for the upgrade. there is no free swap out. I talked them into giving it to me for $100 and then they gave me a $10 credit for 12 months...according to Directv, if you are a loyal customer, they will work with you. thats what i was told.


----------



## ronkuba (Feb 17, 2007)

I plan on buying two 3dtv's to put in my daughters bedrooms. They each have HR20-700. I decided to call Directv today and see what they would offer me. I told them that I plan on buying the tv's and I was told that the hr20's wasn't compatible. He said the aren't and he would look and see what he could do. On hold for about 5min then he comes back on and ask if he could put me on hold a little longer. He said he need his supervisor to ok this. I said sure. About 10min pass and he comes back on the line and tells me I should receive my new receivers in about two days I ask if these were a free swap said yes. He also said they would be HR24 because I have MRV I hope they are but have my doubts. I was shocked at how easy this was. This is why I have been with directv since '96


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Again you folks who were told they would ship you the HR24 DVRs as upgrades, please keep us updated whether you guys did get an HR24 or not.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

jacmyoung said:


> Again you folks who were told they would ship you the HR24 DVRs as upgrades, please keep us updated whether you guys did get an HR24 or not.


I didn't get an upgrade in the sense DVR -> better DVR. But I did get a non-DVR -> DVR type "loyal customer equipment upgrade" to an HR24 for $99. I was not promised an HR24, specifically; I did make it clear that I would not accept a different model, and I called the warehouse the morning of the install (yesterday) to make sure an HR24 for me was on the truck.


----------



## momoz (Jan 8, 2008)

Is it me or has there been very little 3d info lately?? I haven't really seen any schedule for the June 11th premier. Nor has there been any further info on the other 3d channels announced. 


At one point someone said there was some 3d VOD stuff but I can't find anything.

Anyone have any new info??

mike


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

momoz said:


> Is it me or has there been very little 3d info lately?? I haven't really seen any schedule for the June 11th premier. Nor has there been any further info on the other 3d channels announced.
> 
> At one point someone said there was some 3d VOD stuff but I can't find anything.
> 
> ...


ESPN 3D will be available on DIRECTV beginning June 11


----------



## mjm76 (Aug 27, 2006)

I read this thread and I still do not understand fully what is being described about the HR20-700 DirecTV HD DVR update?

My HR20-700 received an update for 3D and I can watch the 3D channels but I can not record and play this back to watch. Is this correct?

What HD DVR do I need to record and play back and watch the 3D?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

You need an HR21, HR22, HR23 or HR24 to playback 3D .. If you have an HR20 and it is connected to a 3DTV, then you should get a message on the screen when you try to view 3D content. This message will ask you to call DIRECTV.


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

ronkuba said:


> I plan on buying two 3dtv's to put in my daughters bedrooms....


 Way to go Dad. Can I be your long lost son?:lol:


----------



## mjm76 (Aug 27, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> You need an HR21, HR22, HR23 or HR24 to *playback 3D *.. If you have an HR20 and it is connected to a 3DTV, then you should get a message on the screen when you try to view 3D content. This message will ask you to call DIRECTV.


The term playback is confusing me. I think of playing back a DVR recording. You are using the term playback instead of viewing?

So you are saying that a HR20-700 can not view 3D?

I just wanted to be sure. Thanks again.

Mike

Also which DVR would I need for whole house DVR?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

mjm76 said:


> The term playback is confusing me. I think of playing back a DVR recording. You are using the term playback instead of viewing?
> 
> So you are saying that a HR20-700 can not view 3D?
> 
> ...


The HR20 can not present 3D content to a TV either in playback or live.

It can, however, record 3D content that can be streamed to an HR21+ or H21+ for viewing on a 3D TV.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

mjm76 said:


> ...
> 
> Also which DVR would I need for whole house DVR?


Any of the HR20+ DVRs can be used as a whole home DVR.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## mjm76 (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks Tom and Doug for the information. 

Mike


----------



## ronkuba (Feb 17, 2007)

drpjr said:


> Way to go Dad. Can I be your long lost son?:lol:


What can I say. I like giving my daughters the stuff I never had and then some Now explaining to the wife why they need a flat screen in their bedrooms, that's a different story


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Folks .. 3D fires up on 6/11 (ESPN) .. If you want to see if your TV is compatible .. Tune to 106 now. If it doesn't work there .. It won't work on 6/11.


----------



## Primetime19 (Jun 10, 2010)

Doug Brott said:


> Folks .. 3D fires up on 6/11 (ESPN) .. If you want to see if your TV is compatible .. Tune to 106 now. If it doesn't work there .. It won't work on 6/11.


Update: Spoke to Directv and came up with the following:

The receiver firmware is absolutely blocking a bunch of supported TV's (mine included - Mitsubishi 73738) HR22 still does not recoginize my TV (Mitsubishi 73738).

I have a brand new Mitsubishi 73738 that has the native side by side support built in, it's plugged directly into a HR22 with the 3D firmware upgrade using a HDMI 1.4a cable and channel 106 states the TV is not 3D capable.

I called D* and they said that they have no idea why it's not working except that the firmware upgrade did not include info for my TV model.

So much for exact specs...the receiver is blocking the signal.

By the way, the "3DC-100 dongle" mentioned on their website should actually be called the 3DA-1 adapter (which is included with the 3DC-1000 starter kit or sold separately).


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

I actually have the 60737 listed on D*'s site as compatible. I wonder how they tested it without an adapter?

Perhaps they had one......

I thought my TV would pass the channel 106 test without the adapter, but it did not. I know I'll need the adapter to be able to see the picture in 3D, but I figured my HR21 would still recognize my TV.

I'm sure they will sort this out soon. As early adopters this is what we can expect, and we'll need a little patience. I know we'll be seeing 3D soon from D*! :glasses:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Primetime19 said:


> Update: Spoke to Directv and came up with the following:
> 
> The receiver firmware is absolutely blocking a bunch of supported TV's (mine included - Mitsubishi 73738) HR22 still does not recoginize my TV (Mitsubishi 73738).
> 
> ...


DIRECTV is not blocking support .. There is a list of compatible sets (ones that have been verified) at the bottom of this page: http://www.directv.com/3d

Your set is not listed. Some sets may work if they are not on this list, but some may not. It's possible support will be included in a future release .. especially if you think that it should be compatible.


----------



## Primetime19 (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes, they are blocking support. I just got off the phone with their techs and they said that they do not have the handshake info in the firmware upgrade for the mitsu 738 and 838 series.

Do you even know what you are talking about? That list is incorrect. It states that the mitsu needs a dongle 3DC-100 which does not exist.

What they mean is that it requires the adapter (3DA-1) from the 3DC-1000 kit.

The simple fact is D* did not bother to support native side by side Mitsu 738 and 838 series and that is inexcusable.


----------



## Primetime19 (Jun 10, 2010)

Athlon646464 said:


> I actually have the 60737 listed on D*'s site as compatible. I wonder how they tested it without an adapter?
> 
> Perhaps they had one......
> 
> ...


Your TV will not work without the new mitsu adapter which is what they mean by the 3DC-100 dongle (which doesn't exist).

They tested that specific mitsu model with the new mitsu adapter and it worked. All of mitsu's dlps will be supported, but you'll need the adapter unless D* does a firmware upgrade to handshake with the 738 and 838 series.


----------



## rRooster9999 (Jan 16, 2010)

Primetime19 said:


> Your TV will not work without the new mitsu adapter which is what they mean by the 3DC-100 dongle (which doesn't exist).
> 
> They tested that specific mitsu model with the new mitsu adapter and it worked. All of mitsu's dlps will be supported, but you'll need the adapter unless D* does a firmware upgrade to handshake with the 738 and 838 series.


I hope the 3dc-1000 doesn't become vaporware! I'd def. buy one for my 65c9


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Primetime19 said:


> Yes, they are blocking support. I just got off the phone with their techs and they said that they do not have the handshake info in the firmware upgrade for the mitsu 738 and 838 series.
> 
> *Do you even know what you are talking about?* That list is incorrect. It states that the mitsu needs a dongle 3DC-100 which does not exist.
> 
> ...


:nono2:

I had to laugh at that ^...over 23,000 posts and you ask if Doug *knows* what he is talking about?!?!?! :kickbutt:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Primetime19 said:


> Update: Spoke to Directv and came up with the following:
> 
> The receiver firmware is absolutely blocking a bunch of supported TV's (mine included - Mitsubishi 73738) HR22 still does not recoginize my TV (Mitsubishi 73738).
> 
> ...


Your problem is reminiscent of the HDMI issue that the 20-700s had with Sony and Samsung TVs back in late '06 when the HRs were first introduced. I had two HD Sony TVs that would not work with HDMI, but would work with component. D* was aware of that problem at that time, they were the ones who told me about it, but did nothing widespread to tell everyone that that owned a Sony or a Sammy that they might have problems with HDMI. Sounds like the same thing to me.

Just out of curiosity, have you tried the older HDMI cables on your setup?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Justin23 said:


> :nono2:
> 
> I had to laugh at that ^...over 23,000 posts and you ask if Doug *knows* what he is talking about?!?!?! :kickbutt:


With all due respect to *Doug*, don't let the number of posts make you think that the person with more posts is more knowledgeable than folks with fewer posts.

I was chided many times when I joined the forum for doing just that. I even attacked *Earl*. 

Rich


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Primetime19 said:


> Yes, they are blocking support. I just got off the phone with their techs and they said that they do not have the handshake info in the firmware upgrade for the mitsu 738 and 838 series.
> 
> Do you even know what you are talking about? That list is incorrect. It states that the mitsu needs a dongle 3DC-100 which does not exist.
> 
> ...


Just because something isn't supported yet doesn't mean it will never be supported. To "block" something suggests that it works but DIRECTV has chosen to cripple it. Your set, I would think, should be on the supported list, but if it doesn't work, then it means that there is something either in the set itself or in how DIRECTV is sending it that makes it not work. This may simply be a bug .. but nonetheless puts it in the unsupported category.

I'm not disagreeing that it doesn't work .. I'm disagreeing that DIRECTV is "blocking" support.

As for the web page being wrong .. Sure, fine, whatever .. tell me something else that's new :sure: :lol: I know DIRECTV tries to make everything correct on their website, but there are plenty of little mistakes here and there. You said yourself that that page is going to be corrected, so once they correct it .. My information pointing to that page will still be the same


----------



## johns70 (May 2, 2010)

ronkuba said:


> What can I say. I like giving my daughters the stuff I never had and then some Now explaining to the wife why they need a flat screen in their bedrooms, that's a different story


I hope the wife stops this. There's hardly any 3D content out right now.
Seems like a waste of money to buy two 3D TVs for your kid's bedrooms when 99% of what they watch is 2D. If you want to get them new TVs buy some nice non 3D ones for now and save yourself thousands of dollars.


----------



## Primetime19 (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes, I tried older cables. I tried the D* cables, a 1.3b cable and a 1.4a cable.

The simple fact is, the D* receiver is looking for specific EDIDs in order to allow the signal to go through and my TV's EDID was not included in the 3D firmware upgrade D* provided.

The Mitsubishi adapter's EDID was included and when that comes out, it will send the signal through and then the adapter will pass through in checkerboard to all Mitsubishi DLPs.

However...

1) There are some Samsung DLPs that have a supported EDID and are getting the signal even though they can't view it properly because it is in SbS format and they can only receiving incoming checkerboard format.

2) My TV supports native SbS, but since the EDID wasn't included, the signal is blocked.

The fact that they support native SbS Pana and Samsung 3D TVs, but don't support Mitsu native SbS TVs is what upsets me.


----------



## berniec (Nov 23, 2008)

Primetime19 said:


> Yes, I tried older cables. I tried the D* cables, a 1.3b cable and a 1.4a cable.
> 
> The simple fact is, the D* receiver is looking for specific EDIDs in order to allow the signal to go through and my TV's EDID was not included in the 3D firmware upgrade D* provided..


has anyone tried using an Gefen HDMI detective inline and cloning a supported EDID?


----------



## Primetime19 (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes, a guy with a Samsung DLP did. He got a Supported Sammy EDID from best buy in the gefen and it allowed the signal through.


----------



## nhaydon (Sep 16, 2006)

Not seeing channel 103 on the iphone app or the directv.com website for remote booking. Are they still working on this?


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

nhaydon said:


> Not seeing channel 103 on the iphone app or the directv.com website for remote booking. Are they still working on this?


Is 103 active (or was active)? I thought it was going live at the end of the month.


----------



## nhaydon (Sep 16, 2006)

Sorry meant 106.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

nhaydon said:


> Sorry meant 106.


It's not on my iPhone app either, however it is on the web site and I can set a recording from there.


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

Well, I just had a strange thing happen. I turned on one of my TVs in the Garage (man cave) The H20-600 that it is connected to was playing coming atractions for Alice in Wonderland 3D. Then it continued some sort of 3D loop for other movies. The screen was split just like I have seen channel 106 on a couple of other of my TVs. The H20 is connected via component not HDMI and is not supposed get any 3D signal at all. Right? The other really strange thing about it is that the H20 is tunned to The Yes Network ! I turned on a another TV and tunned to the Yes Network and got normal programing. (H21this time) Once I changed the channel it went away and I can't duplicate it.


----------



## Hey_Hey (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm 13 days, 4 CSR phone calls and 105 minutes of talk time in my struggle to get my HR20-700 replaced with a 3D capable HD DVR to use with my 3D TV. The latest CSR decided to ship something out, others seemed unsure on what to do. I received the shipping notice today and it is says the model shipped is a R22-200C-R. (No H.) 

Is the R22 HD capable? Is it 3D capable? Am I losing a lot versus the HR20?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey_Hey said:


> I'm 13 days, 4 CSR phone calls and 105 minutes of talk time in my struggle to get my HR20-700 replaced with a 3D capable HD DVR to use with my 3D TV. The latest CSR decided to ship something out, others seemed unsure on what to do. I received the shipping notice today and it is says the model shipped is a R22-200C-R. (No H.)
> 
> Is the R22 HD capable? Is it 3D capable? Am I losing a lot versus the HR20?


R22-200? I was under the impression that it is an SD MPEG-4 receiver.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Hey_Hey said:


> I'm 13 days, 4 CSR phone calls and 105 minutes of talk time in my struggle to get my HR20-700 replaced with a 3D capable HD DVR to use with my 3D TV. The latest CSR decided to ship something out, others seemed unsure on what to do. I received the shipping notice today and it is says the model shipped is a R22-200C-R. (No H.)
> 
> Is the R22 HD capable? Is it 3D capable? Am I losing a lot versus the HR20?


Was that using the special phone number that I thought was supposed to show up if you tuned to a 3D channel and had a receiver that didn't support 3D?


----------



## Hey_Hey (Aug 23, 2006)

RAD said:


> Was that using the special phone number that I thought was supposed to show up if you tuned to a 3D channel and had a receiver that didn't support 3D?


Yes, that is what I thought as well. Not sure why they are sending that.


----------



## Hey_Hey (Aug 23, 2006)

RAD said:


> Was that using the special phone number that I thought was supposed to show up if you tuned to a 3D channel and had a receiver that didn't support 3D?


I don't think it is a special phone number, but I was using the special code that is displayed in the message. The CSR's understood the code and what it meant (I have a 3D TV, but my HR20 is not 3D capable). But they seemed powerless and/or clueless to do anything about it.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Gee, what's going on with CSR's lately, nobody knows anything anymore it seems like.

The R22 originally was a SD DVR that was used in markets where the SD locals were on the Ka (99 and 103) satellites. Eventually they pushed out software that enabled them to also be a HD DVR and as long as you have another HD receiver or HD DVR on the account it will function like a HR21 HD DVR. You'll be losing the over the air ATSC tuners that the HR20 has, if you need OTA you'll need to get the AM21 add on module that adds the ATSC tuners back to the box.


----------



## Primetime19 (Jun 10, 2010)

Update: Bought a Gefen HDMI detective on the 12th. Went to Best Buy and stored an EDID from a supported TV on the D* list. Connected the receiver to the detective, ran it into the ONKYO A/V HDMI 1.4 receiver (R580) and passed it through to the TV with success. The World Cup looks great.

On a side note, a tech from D* called me to apologize for not supporting the 738/838 series TVs in the #E firmware update. He said that they are only supporting the Mitsu adapter because it is simple to just support 1 EDID for all Mitsu TVs. In addition, the VSI is passed through to tell the TV to turn to 3D mode as well so for customer service issues they decided only to support the adapter.

I told him what I did with the Gefen and confirmed that the EDID was accepted, but I had to manually turn my TV to 3D mode which is well worth the tradeoff. He laughed and said that if I want the TV to auto turn to 3D, I should get the adapter. I don't think I will though unless Mitsu doesn't provide the promised firmware upgrade to support 3DBD frame packing format input.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks like the adapters may now be available ...

CNet.com


> Mitsubishi is now shipping the 3D adapter it showed at CES in January, which allows the company's legacy 3D-compatible DLP-based rear-projection televisions, released between 2007 and 2009, to work with new 3D formats. Contrary to what was previously reported, Mitsubishi has confirmed that its adapter will not support legacy Samsung 3D-compatible DLP and plasma TVs.
> 
> The adapter, renamed model 3DA-1, costs $99. It's the only official way we know about to get 3D Blu-ray, PS3, DirecTV, and other 2010 sources in the home without having to buy a new 2010 3D-compatible TV. More ...


----------

